# 1st time using new shampoo



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Took the advise of some of the others on this forum & ordered the Bio-Groom Super White shampoo & the Bio-Groom Silk Creme Rinse for Kallie. Used it for the first time for her bath this evening. All I can say is WOW! Her white parts are super white, and she's soooooo soft! And smells great. Very happy with my purchase. May change once her adult coat comes in, but for now this is the best her coat's ever felt. Many thanks!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I like Bio groom too!


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

do you know if it is "whitening" (ie has bleach in it) or just "clarifying"? ie, on a black and white dog would it lighten up the dark parts or just brighten the white without damaging the black? I'm trying to find something to get the stains out from around my girls beard.

where can you buy it? just online or do any stores carry it? I have a cupboard full of dog shampoos that i don't like and haven't found just the right on yet.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tuss said:


> do you know if it is "whitening" (ie has bleach in it) or just "clarifying"? ie, on a black and white dog would it lighten up the dark parts or just brighten the white without damaging the black? I'm trying to find something to get the stains out from around my girls beard.
> 
> where can you buy it? just online or do any stores carry it? I have a cupboard full of dog shampoos that i don't like and haven't found just the right on yet.


No, there is no bleach in it, just bluing. I use it on all of Kodi, and it doesn't hurt his black parts in the least.

That said, because it's mild, it can take some work to really get stained areas totally white again. You need to work it into the stained area, full strength, and let it sit for about 5 minutes before you rinse it out. If I have to do a real whiten-up on some parts of Kodi, I soap those areas up, then wrap him in a towel for a few minutes. Then back in the sink, soap up the rst of him, rinse and condition.

But I find that if I use Biogroom Superwhite (or CC White on White... That's great too) every week or so, the yellowing doesn't build up again.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

thanks, i'll look for it, but never seen it in stores here and i don't want to order as shipping to canada is so ridiculously expensive.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

I got it from Amazon, so not sure about shipping cost to Canada. It's been 3 days now since I bathed her. I just said to DH this morning that I can't believe what a difference in how her coat feels. Truly feels like silk, so soft. And the shampoo seemed to lighten her tear stains too. I washed her face, left the shampoo on then did the rest of her body. Rinsed & washed her again, letting the shampoo work it's magic for several minutes both times. Rinsed thoroughly, then used the Bio-Groom Silk conditioner. I did dilute the conditioner about a third w/water. Diluted the shampoo the first wash, but used it straight the 2nd. Next time I'll try just 1 X washing.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tuss said:


> thanks, i'll look for it, but never seen it in stores here and i don't want to order as shipping to canada is so ridiculously expensive.


Do you have Petsmart up there? They carry it. If you can't find that one, there MUST be other bluing-based whitening shampoos available. The tip off is that the shampoo itself will be dark blue or purple.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sparkle said:


> I got it from Amazon, so not sure about shipping cost to Canada. It's been 3 days now since I bathed her. I just said to DH this morning that I can't believe what a difference in how her coat feels. Truly feels like silk, so soft. And the shampoo seemed to lighten her tear stains too. I washed her face, left the shampoo on then did the rest of her body. Rinsed & washed her again, letting the shampoo work it's magic for several minutes both times. Rinsed thoroughly, then used the Bio-Groom Silk conditioner. I did dilute the conditioner about a third w/water. Diluted the shampoo the first wash, but used it straight the 2nd. Next time I'll try just 1 X washing.


All that and it's one of the least expensive shampoos too! ...Especially if you buy it by the gallon. That may seem like a lot for one small dog, but if you've got a light colored one and bathe them frequently (I do Kodi about once a week) it's really easier and a LOT cheaper than buying the little bottles over and over. I keep the little bottles and decant into those to use at the sink. I also water down the conditioner (I do about half and half) because it's so thick it's hard to spread around otherwise. I don't usually dilute the shampoo though. If you want it to really whiten dingy areas, it's best to put it on those areas full strength. For the rest of him, I just sort of dilute it ON him, by adding a bit of water to spread it around.

Oh, the conditioner also makes a great every-day grooming spray, diluted 1 part conditioner to 9 parts water. It doesn't weigh their hair down, and has a nice but not too strong fragrance. (I know some people don't agree with me on that one... some people have said it smells medicinal to them!)


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

we have petsmart but they don't carry it. I tried a different "blue" shampoo but didn't really find that it did much. My last try was a clarifying shampoo (from the pet head line) which is the best I've found so far but not perfect. i'm still on the hunt.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tuss said:


> we have petsmart but they don't carry it. I tried a different "blue" shampoo but didn't really find that it did much. My last try was a clarifying shampoo (from the pet head line) which is the best I've found so far but not perfect. i'm still on the hunt.


I THINK "clarifying" shampoos have a different purpose... to remove built-up product from the dog's (or human's) hair. As such, they can be too harsh for regular use, as they can strip natural oils as well as conditioners from the coat.

I think Lucile talked about a human product for people with grey hair (meant to remove yellowish tinges) that worked well for her. Maybe she can remind us what she used, and maybe that would be easier for you to find. It might even have been one of the (too many IMO!!!) Pantene shampoos. If she doesn't see this and respond, you might want to PM her.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tuss said:


> we have petsmart but they don't carry it. I tried a different "blue" shampoo but didn't really find that it did much. My last try was a clarifying shampoo (from the pet head line) which is the best I've found so far but not perfect. i'm still on the hunt.


I THINK "clarifying" shampoos have a different purpose... to remove built-up product from the dog's (or human's) hair. As such, they can be too harsh for regular use, as they can strip natural oils as well as conditioners from the coat.

I think Lucile talked about a human product for people with grey hair (meant to remove yellowish tinges) that worked well for her. Maybe she can remind us what she used, and maybe that would be easier for you to find. It might even have been one of the (too many IMO!!!) Pantene shampoos. If she doesn't see this and respond, you might want to PM her.

The other option is to just use any regular shampoo you like and add a TINY splash of regular laundry bluing to it. This is what we do for white horses, because you need a LOT of shampoo!!! Just be careful... use a TINY amount and work up, or you could have a blue dog!:biggrin1: A little goes a long way. When I was a kid, we used too much bluing when washing a white pony who had some manure stains. We got the manure stains out, but he was blue for weeks!ound:


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Our Petsmart doesn't carry the Bio-Groom either. That's why I ordered from Amazon. I bought the bottles of both shampoo & conditioner. I'll buy the gallons the next time. I just wanted to make sure I liked it before buying too much.

The conditioner does have a pretty strong scent, but diluted it's about right. Medicinal? Not at all IMHO. I love it!


----------

